# Mignon



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I see you can buy a Mignon 'Crem' a little cheaper. Can anyone shed any light on this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is this not a rebadged grinder for another supplier ...

i see on the crem site they have a "crem " grinder that look like a k30.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Crem International are parent company for Expobar/Eureka and Coffee Queen. If you are after an Expobar machine or a Eureka grinder, I can do you an excellent Forum deal!!

Andy


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Never realised Expobar and Eureka were part of the same group. Probably explains why both sets of products are well made and great value for money


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I am looking for a Eureka Mignon grinder. What can you do for me? Jack


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought Eureka were part of the Nuova Simonelli group, along with Victoria Arduino?

Precise ltd, who are one of the main importers of eureka to the UK also confirmed this when I was chatting to them at LCF.

How does Crem fit into this does anyone know?

The Mignon and Mythos for example come in the guise of Eureka, NS and VA variants (I've got the Mignon in standard on demand eureka version and the VA doser version with the beautiful hammered finish - technically MCF, rather than Mignon, but same grinder really).


----------

